# Case backhoe



## JC1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I recently asked a question about a case 310b backhoe,
I repaired all the leaks, changed the fluid,checked the hydo filter, but still have the same problem.
When its cold it works fine, when it warms up it works but can not lift heavey dirt in the backhoe bucket.
Any suggestions are apreciated.
Thank you.
Jeff


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey JC1,

I'm sitting here with a mechanic looking over my shoulder and he said in a single sentence "His Pump Seals Are Shot"!

After a further discussion he's explained to me that it's a fairly common problem, and that fluid gets HOT whereby the pump body expands and allow the seals to bypass your fluid. A pump overhaul is the only true fix. Others try heavier fluids but that's not really a fix...and cause other problem at fittings and hoses that arent designed to accommondate the thicker juice.

Hope this helps. 

My mechanic friend will be here again tomorrow, and if you like I could pick his brain a little further?

SHARTEL


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

OK you stooped the leaks but did you put new packing in the cylinders? Do you have the right fluid? The reason I asked about the fluid is I bought a used Kubota from a guy and the loader would only go up when I rev the engine up high and had very little holding power. He told me it had some real good food grade hydro fluid in there. Even gave me some extra. I changed the fluid with some tractor fluid and notice it got better so I changed it again and now I think it works pretty good. It might be the kind of fluid you're using breaks down when it gets warm? Maybe if you put a guage to measure the pressure coming from the pump you can find out something. I put one on the Kubota now I can see what the pump is doing. Your control valves might need rebuilt too.


----------



## JC1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I did change all the packings, the fluid even know its new becomes milky looking after a short time.
The Case dealer near me said a pump would cost 1000.00 +
Not sure on the control valves.
I purchased the fluid at TSC $40.00 per 5gal
Are the pumps easy to overhaul, any special tools needed?
I dont want to buy a used one and find it has the same problem.
The information you guys have given me is apreciated.

Jeff


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

All you got left to work on is the valves and pump?


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

I was looking in a manual of a case 530 and it doesn't look difficult to rebuild. looks like you have to replace some seals and maybe some bearings


----------

